

Ask HN: Which are your favorite Apps(Apple, Android)? - gsivil


======
gvb
Android:

1) FBReader, without which I would do much less reading and be much more bored
waiting in lines. I'm currently reading my way through the Project Gutenberg
SciFi section.

2) Web browser / feed reader (I use Google web-based reader, not their app-
reader).

3) Calendar (without reminders, I miss meetings).

4) KeePassDroid.

5) Camera / photo gallery.

6) Contacts / Phone.

7) email, but mainly when I'm on the road and don't have easy access to a
laptop + network.

8) Dropbox - probably should be higher in the list, but it quietly does its
magic in the background so I forget about it.

Five of the eight came with the phone. Of the three add-on apps, I would
sorely miss FBReader. I survived without KeePassDroid for a long time, but it
is awfully handy to have sensitive information at my fingertips. Dropbox is
very convenient, but only a convenience.

I have 29 add-on apps total, but I use most of them only occasionally.

------
clark-kent
Android:

Opera Mini

Flixster

Whatsapp

Google apps (voice,Gmail,maps, navigation,Docs,search)

Weatherbug

Github Viewer

SoundHound

SongBird

myxer

I spend most of my time in Opera Mini browser.

------
gry
iPhone:

    
    
      Byline
      Tweetbot
      news:yc
      Instapaper
      Dialvetica
      Calvetica
      Highlight
      Thoughtback
      Soulver
      OmniFocus
      Simplenote
      iPod
      Safari
      Carcassonne

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Atomic Web Browser - Absolute best replacement for Safari. After using Atomic
for awhile, safari makes me want to gouge my eyes out

